
Volvo and Uber team up to develop self-driving cars - cocoflunchy
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-volvo-uber-idUSKCN10T12B
======
sunshiney
I am trying to imagine these vehicles in the situations I drive within: *
gravel roads that are washboardy * gravel roads that are difficult when
covered with deep snow or deep ice * the dirt roads across fields that I use
to scout deer or to get to a friend in a combine * the one-lane dirt road I
was on this last week as I headed into a hike for a waterfall * our two-lane
paved roads during the winter

